# Monarch is back



## mcdougall

*Check this out on Facebook...*

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Mon...if_id=1533332183432064&notif_t=group_activity

Never say never
Denis


----------



## phrankenstign

Poor little guy..........


......................just one little leaf to cover up with.


I thought he was the voodoo guy from The Phantom kit. After finding pics of it, I realized I was wrong. Who is that little guy?


btw Had Monarch closed up shop for awhile? If so, is the same guy (or are the same people) involved in Monarch's return?


----------



## mcdougall

Yes Scott McKillop owns Monarch and he's decided to do a few more kits 

This kit is a 1/8 version of The Phantom kit Witch Doctor...
Denis


----------



## spock62

mcdougall said:


> Yes Scott McKillop owns Monarch and he's decided to do a few more kits
> 
> This kit is a 1/8 version of The Phantom kit Witch Doctor...
> Denis



Please let one of those kits be the Moon Suit kit. I've been wanting that one since he announced it years ago!


----------



## mcdougall

spock62 said:


> Please let one of those kits be the Moon Suit kit. I've been wanting that one since he announced it years ago!


Same here... I'm really hoping he does that one :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD

My eyes almost popped out of my skull when I saw this thread title yesterday.:surprise: 

That witch doctor looks interesting but it's a surprising subject seeing as there's the one in the Phantom kit though. I hope if they really are back and running again they do that Cyclops. 

So are we talking new plastic kits like before?


----------



## Zombie_61

SUNGOD said:


> ...That witch doctor looks interesting but it's a surprising subject seeing as there's the one in the Phantom kit though...


I picked up Atlantis' reissue of the Phantom and the Voodoo Witch Doctor kit just to get the little Witch Doctor figure. With this one being larger and more detailed, as long as it's produced in styrene I'll definitely be getting one.


----------



## SUNGOD

Zombie_61 said:


> I picked up Atlantis' reissue of the Phantom and the Voodoo Witch Doctor kit just to get the little Witch Doctor figure. With this one being larger and more detailed, as long as it's produced in styrene I'll definitely be getting one.




Well styrene is what got people excited in Monarch. A new plastic kit manufacturer doing figure/monster kits. I'm sitting here admiring the sprues of Gorgo and my unbuilt Sinbad kit (I got 2 Sinbad kits and saved the one with the more colours building the other one).


----------



## mcdougall

These are brand new boxes, of the MOTM Wolfman kit ,
the one that has never been repopped.

he has these boxes in hand and has been selling them since yesterday 
and a lot of guys are buying them up.




The pictures of the Witch Doctor kit suck but that's just the concept done on a 3D printer. There are mods already being tooled and this should be a great stand alone kit !


https://www.facebook.com/groups/Mon...4971&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic_tagged









The tooling is being done for this kit another mystery kit and he already has tooling done for another kit also.
He told me the tooling will all be done before the end of August.
So he's aiming on only announcing kits that are in production and will turn around within 4- 6 months of announcement … Some will be announced when he actually has the kits in hand !
...All Kits are Styrene !


Denis


----------



## mcdougall

*Message and info from Scott McKillop*

Dear Friends, Just for fun, Monarch created 100 reproduction boxes for your MOTM Wolfman. There won't be a second printing. Made by the professional printers of Monarch Monsters, to the exact production standards of the vintage boxes with 24pt card stock and aqueous coating. Pricing $20 USD plus shipping world wide. Shipped flat in a 11x14 photo mailer. - Sincerely, Scott, former assistant to the night manager at Monarch Model Co., Inc. 
Weight = 157gm (1box) and 199gm (two boxes)
Flat rate shipping all in USD
USA = $5 
Canada = $3
UK, AU = $8
Everywhere else on this flat Earth= $8
Payment via Paypal
[email protected]
And I will post on FB, something new, just for a sneak peek in the Mad Labs at Monarch. My way to say "Thank you, come again!" Stay tuned dear Friends!





The Monarch heart still beats.


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> These are brand new boxes, of the MOTM Wolfman kit ,
> the one that has never been repopped.
> 
> he has these boxes in hand and has been selling them since yesterday
> and a lot of guys are buying them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures of the Witch Doctor kit suck but that's just the concept done on a 3D printer. There are mods already being tooled and this should be a great stand alone kit !
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Mon...4971&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic_tagged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tooling is being done for this kit another mystery kit and he already has tooling done for another kit also.
> He told me the tooling will all be done before the end of August.
> So he's aiming on only announcing kits that are in production and will turn around within 4- 6 months of announcement … Some will be announced when he actually has the kits in hand !
> ...All Kits are Styrene !
> 
> 
> Denis




Certainly sounds interesting. I must admit I did have an inkling that we'd hear from Monarch again and maybe Scott didn't really shut Monarch down but has been working on things in secret. If so it was a wise decision as people weren't expecting anything else. I wonder when we'll find out what the other kits are?


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> Certainly sounds interesting. I must admit I did have an inkling that we'd hear from Monarch again and maybe Scott didn't really shut Monarch down but has been working on things in secret. If so it was a wise decision as people weren't expecting anything else. I wonder when we'll find out what the other kits are?


I suspect it won't be to far off... Like he said in his message : And I will post on FB, something new, just for a sneak peek in the Mad Labs at Monarch.
As soon as I see something I'll post it here, or if anyone sees anything … Post it here  …
I'm glad Monarch is back!
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> I suspect it won't be to far off... Like he said in his message : And I will post on FB, something new, just for a sneak peek in the Mad Labs at Monarch.
> As soon as I see something I'll post it here, or if anyone sees anything … Post it here  …
> I'm glad Monarch is back!
> Denis




I think there's going to be quite a few people who are glad they're back.:grin2:


----------



## Dr. Brad

I really, really hope he does the moon suit! I would love to get that kit!


----------



## phrankenstign

Did Monarch previously sell unboxed kits of the MOTM The Wolf Man?Did they sell out?Is that why the boxes are being sold now?


----------



## djmadden99

No, the MOTM Wolfman has never been repopped. As for the boxes, I think he is drumming up interest in Monarch again, only now he is not announcing kits far in advance at all. For my two cents, I wouldn't be surprised if he did repop the Wolfman after all.


----------



## mcdougall

phrankenstign said:


> Did Monarch previously sell unboxed kits of the MOTM The Wolf Man?Did they sell out?Is that why the boxes are being sold now?


No, these are new. Made about 2 weeks ago...
Denis


----------



## xsavoie

*Space Suit*

I certainly hope that it is in 1/8th scale at least. With possible optional heads like clean shaven guy, guy with beard, an a woman's head as well. With optional numbers from 0 to 9.This way more than one astronaut could be displayed together. This option could increase the sale of space suits because the same modelers could buy more than one Space Suit.


----------



## finaprint

I hope his doctor thing is still going well................very good to have him back.


----------



## mcdougall

Yes the Moon suit would be 1/8 scale... great idea about the decals :thumbsup:... and Scott is doing fine. 
Denis


----------



## spock62

mcdougall said:


> Yes the Moon suit would be 1/8 scale... great idea about the decals :thumbsup:... and Scott is doing fine.
> Denis



So the Moon Suit will be produced? Will this, and any other forth coming kits, be sold direct from Scott, like the Wolfman box?


----------



## Jodet

I LOVE MONARCH. Damn, what a great company. 

I'm working on the Nosferatu this afternoon. The best 'Aurora' style long box figure kit ever made by someone not Aurora. 

They should make 'It, the Terror from Beyond Space', AKA - the movie 'Alien' was based on. Saw it when I was five and it scared the hell outa me.


----------



## SUNGOD

I'd love to see a Harryhausen monster too. Especially Talos, the Cyclops, Gwangi etc.


----------



## SUNGOD

Well it's nearing the end of August. I wonder how the tooling's going?


----------



## SUNGOD

Call me impatient but I'm itchin for some more news.


----------



## Todd P.

Um ... I'm pretty sure the sculpture for the next Monarch kit doesn't even exist yet ...


----------



## SUNGOD

Todd P. said:


> Um ... I'm pretty sure the sculpture for the next Monarch kit doesn't even exist yet ...



But what abous this.........


*The tooling is being done for this kit another mystery kit and he already has tooling done for another kit also.
He told me the tooling will all be done before the end of August.
So he's aiming on only announcing kits that are in production and will turn around within 4- 6 months of announcement … Some will be announced when he actually has the kits in hand !
...All Kits are Styrene !

*


Unless I've got something wrong?


----------



## Todd P.

I can't swear that I'm certain, but I don't believe the "mystery" sculpture is finished yet. The Witch Doctor, as he exists, is a trial run with the digital sculptor to see how that process works out, Scott says. Last I heard, he's happy with the results and prepared to move forward. But my pure speculation is that we won't see anything in plastic for quite some time.

I'll be thrilled if we have it a year from now, but won't be biting my nails if we don't. Given the current trade tensions with China and the economic upswing, meaning other, bigger companies are competing for production time, a small company like Monarch is going to be waiting in line behind Hasbro and the like.

I think.


----------



## SUNGOD

Todd P. said:


> I can't swear that I'm certain, but I don't believe the "mystery" sculpture is finished yet. The Witch Doctor, as he exists, is a trial run with the digital sculptor to see how that process works out, Scott says. Last I heard, he's happy with the results and prepared to move forward. But my pure speculation is that we won't see anything in plastic for quite some time.
> 
> I'll be thrilled if we have it a year from now, but won't be biting my nails if we don't. Given the current trade tensions with China and the economic upswing, meaning other, bigger companies are competing for production time, a small company like Monarch is going to be waiting in line behind Hasbro and the like.
> 
> I think.



Hmm. I don't really know what to say there as those words made it sound like things were moving along fast. I hope we haven't got another looooooonnng wait.

The Witch Doctor looks cool (I can see why he chose that as it can work as a stand alone kit and for Phantom fans) and it would be great if that Cyclops was done as it was not only a great sculpt, subject and caused a lot of excitement on here but it would go well with Sinbad in the Myths series.


----------



## LoraElise

I'm hoping some of the earlier kits I missed are reissued as well


----------



## spock62

So, whatever happened to "Monarch is back"? Last post is 8 months ago and still no kits, at least as far as I know. Is Monarch coming back?


----------



## Zombie_61

"The best laid plans of mice..."


----------



## spock62

Zombie_61 said:


> "The best laid plans of mice..."



Seems that way. I'd say the silence on this subject is very telling.


----------



## Todd P.

Not silent on Facebook, particularly the group called Friends Who Like Monarch Model Co., Inc. Tooling is under way on the Moon Suit. It'll still be a while before the kits are manufactured and in stores, but there has been substantial progress toward making it happen.


----------



## spock62

Todd P. said:


> Not silent on Facebook, particularly the group called Friends Who Like Monarch Model Co., Inc. Tooling is under way on the Moon Suit. It'll still be a while before the kits are manufactured and in stores, but there has been substantial progress toward making it happen.



Thanks for the update, but I would suggest that info should get posted here too, since not everyone uses or wants to use Facebook.


----------



## Todd P.

I get what you're saying but that's not my call. Just letting you know where the substantial conversation, with input from Monarch's owner, is happening. Denis has been kind enough to carry the conversation back to Hobby Talk but he's had much more urgent business to take care of the past few months.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Todd P. said:


> I get what you're saying but that's not my call. Just letting you know where the substantial conversation, with input from Monarch's owner, is happening. Denis has been kind enough to carry the conversation back to Hobby Talk but he's had much more urgent business to take care of the past few months.


Can you perhaps keep us updated - on his behalf? :lurk5:


----------



## Todd P.

Sorry, I learned a decade ago that it's not always good for my mental health to act as go-between on Monarch news. I'd get excited and share speculation about some release date or other, then people would get fired up when it didn't happen. Check back a page or two here to see an example of confusion about the witch doctor. Nowadays, unless I know something for certain (such as the Moon Suit tooling progress) I prefer to keep my fingers off the keyboard.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Todd P. said:


> Sorry, I learned a decade ago that it's not always good for my mental health to act as go-between on Monarch news. I'd get excited and share speculation about some release date or other, then people would get fired up when it didn't happen. Check back a page or two here to see an example of confusion about the witch doctor. Nowadays, unless I know something for certain (such as the Moon Suit tooling progress) I prefer to keep my fingers off the keyboard.


We cant ask for anythong more than that....


----------



## finaprint

Post anything you want us to know and then drop the subject (lock the door) until more shows up. The ones here who are adults understand that, and the children? Just let them cry as they will, they will eat up your response and go back to crying, it's a DNA thing. Nobody can stop that. 

I was the oldest of 6 and you can guess who the dang babysitter was. No mental health issue here, I KNOW I'm not all there and life is good. 

Most of my modeling work was while surrounded by little kids, a lot of it was eccentric but it was inspired as well.


----------



## SUNGOD

I can't pretend I'm that enthusiastic about the moonsuit but it's good to hear there's progress on a new tooling. Don't know what else is planned but it'll still probably be another long wait for whatever it is. 

I want some more monsters and creepy stuff. I hope Pegasus still does the Fly though so Monarch can do something else.


----------



## rhinooctopus

*Pegasus Reissues*



SUNGOD said:


> I can't pretend I'm that enthusiastic about the moonsuit but it's good to hear there's progress on a new tooling. Don't know what else is planned but it'll still probably be another long wait for whatever it is.
> 
> I want some more monsters and creepy stuff. I hope Pegasus still does the Fly though so Monarch can do something else.


I'm anxious ton see what else (figure kit wise, besides the Revell Angel Fink and Mr. Gasser) Pegasus will be reissuing.


----------



## SUNGOD

rhinooctopus said:


> I'm anxious ton see what else (figure kit wise, besides the Revell Angel Fink and Mr. Gasser) Pegasus will be reissuing.




I'm fairly sure they were supposed to be doing a new tool Fly in plastic taking over where Moebius left off and a larger one in resin. Or Moebius were going to do them and they've been cancelled by Pegasus. Pegasus have been quiet for a while now on any new figure/monster kits. Plus of course their recent ones have been in vinyl not styrene.


----------



## spock62

SUNGOD said:


> I'm fairly sure they were supposed to be doing a new tool Fly in plastic taking over where Moebius left off and a larger one in resin. Or Moebius were going to do them and they've been cancelled by Pegasus. Pegasus have been quiet for a while now on any new figure/monster kits. Plus of course their recent ones have been in vinyl not styrene.



Actually, Pegasus has been quiet about _any_ new kits, from them or Moebius, for a while now. The last 3 Moebius kits (Discovery, EVA Pod, Kelvin), were all developed before Frank sold the company, if my understanding is correct. It's be over a year now since Pegasus purchased Moebius and they have: a) not announced any new tool kits, b) have not updated the Moebius website except for new address/email info (Discovery, EVA Pod, Kelvin are not listed for example), c) only update the Pegasus Facebook page with R/C stuff and d) have taken down the Moebius Facebook page. On the CultTVman website, with the exception of a Wonder Woman figure kit, all other Moebius kits are listed as "status unknown". To me, it doesn't sound good for Moebius. Maybe Pegasus will surprise us during Wonderfest, but if not, I suspect that Moebius is one for the history books.


----------



## finaprint

It can take a while to chew and then swallow a big mouthful like that..........give it some time.

I too am not real enthused about the moonsuit but if it was sitting there right in front of me quietly whispering 'buy me' I know what the answer would most likely be.


----------



## TAY666

rhinooctopus said:


> I'm anxious ton see what else (figure kit wise, besides the Revell Angel Fink and Mr. Gasser) Pegasus will be reissuing.


That isn't Pegasus, that is Atlantis reissuing those.


----------



## SUNGOD

spock62 said:


> Actually, Pegasus has been quiet about _any_ new kits, from them or Moebius, for a while now. The last 3 Moebius kits (Discovery, EVA Pod, Kelvin), were all developed before Frank sold the company, if my understanding is correct. It's be over a year now since Pegasus purchased Moebius and they have: a) not announced any new tool kits, b) have not updated the Moebius website except for new address/email info (Discovery, EVA Pod, Kelvin are not listed for example), c) only update the Pegasus Facebook page with R/C stuff and d) have taken down the Moebius Facebook page. On the CultTVman website, with the exception of a Wonder Woman figure kit, all other Moebius kits are listed as "status unknown". To me, it doesn't sound good for Moebius. Maybe Pegasus will surprise us during Wonderfest, but if not, I suspect that Moebius is one for the history books.




I'd be surprised though if after being sold the name they wouldn't use it. They must have had all the toolings too.


----------



## spock62

SUNGOD said:


> I'd be surprised though if after being sold the name they wouldn't use it. They must have had all the toolings too.


Pegasus is currently selling Moebius kits. In fact, they reissued some kits that had been out of production, like the Frankenstein kit. 

I'm going to go out on a limb here, so don't quote me, but, unless they continue to produce new kits under the Moebius name, I think that the main reason they purchased Moebius was to have more product to sell AND to make sure their competitors didn't get the Moebius kits. Monogram did the same thing back in the 70's, they purchased Aurora not so much for their kits (although they did reissue a few), but to make sure their competitors, i.e. Revell (which was a separate company at the time), wouldn't get them. Originally, they may have wanted to continue producing new Moebius kits, but after a year+ of silence, things might have changed. Heck, Pegasus hasn't produced anything new under _their_ name in a while.

Of course, at Wonderfest, Pegasus may surprise use with new release announcements for both the Pegasus and Moebius brands. Fingers crossed!


----------



## finaprint

Or, maybe they create some small added value pieces like on the C-57D later issues to get people to buy new releases of the same basic kit. Much less cost that way in the short term.


----------



## spock62

finaprint said:


> Or, maybe they create some small added value pieces like on the C-57D later issues to get people to buy new releases of the same basic kit. Much less cost that way in the short term.



That's definitely a good way to go, lot's of companies do it. Some, like Hasegawa, just include a new decal sheet, double the price and call it a limited edition! Moebius could, for instance, add parts for a Flying Sub in their 1/350 Seaview kit and maybe a nicer stand. Whatever Pegasus decides to do, I hope that the Moebius line continues with new releases at some point.


----------



## finaprint

Doesn't Moebius ALREADY include both the flying sub and mini-sub in that kit? Mine did.

Maybe they created a new kit at cheaper price by doing exactly the opposite, or taking them out..........


----------



## spock62

finaprint said:


> Doesn't Moebius ALREADY include both the flying sub and mini-sub in that kit? Mine did.
> 
> Maybe they created a new kit at cheaper price by doing exactly the opposite, or taking them out..........



They include it in the larger 1/128 kit, not the smaller 1/350 kit that I mentioned.


----------



## scooke123

Why don't we discuss Moebius kits in the Moebius section? Thought this thread was about Monarch Models.


----------



## SUNGOD

scooke123 said:


> Why don't we discuss Moebius kits in the Moebius section? Thought this thread was about Monarch Models.



Because it's relevant in regards to the Fly.


----------



## SUNGOD

spock62 said:


> Pegasus is currently selling Moebius kits. In fact, they reissued some kits that had been out of production, like the Frankenstein kit.
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb here, so don't quote me, but, unless they continue to produce new kits under the Moebius name, I think that the main reason they purchased Moebius was to have more product to sell AND to make sure their competitors didn't get the Moebius kits. Monogram did the same thing back in the 70's, they purchased Aurora not so much for their kits (although they did reissue a few), but to make sure their competitors, i.e. Revell (which was a separate company at the time), wouldn't get them. Originally, they may have wanted to continue producing new Moebius kits, but after a year+ of silence, things might have changed. Heck, Pegasus hasn't produced anything new under _their_ name in a while.
> 
> Of course, at Wonderfest, Pegasus may surprise use with new release announcements for both the Pegasus and Moebius brands. Fingers crossed!




I wonder if Monarch might announce something there too? Mind you....probably not knowing Monarch.


----------



## finaprint

My bad in both directions.


----------



## spock62

SUNGOD said:


> I wonder if Monarch might announce something there too? Mind you....probably not knowing Monarch.



Well, Monarch is a one man show, and that man is a doctor if I recall correctly, so I'd be surprised if he'd show up at Wonderfest. Pleasantly surprised that is!


----------



## Todd P.

Scott used to go to WonderFest but it's been a while.


----------



## scooke123

I doubt anyone from Pegasus will be there either - nothing listed on the Wonderfest website of them having a table or display.


----------



## spock62

scooke123 said:


> I doubt anyone from Pegasus will be there either - nothing listed on the Wonderfest website of them having a table or display.



Moebius is not listed either.:frown2:


----------



## Bruce Bishop

I'm guessing Batgirl (to go with the other Batman figures) is not coming out. That's definitely annoying!


----------



## spock62

Bruce Bishop said:


> I'm guessing Batgirl (to go with the other Batman figures) is not coming out. That's definitely annoying!


In their latest upcoming kit release list, CultTVman says: *"Batgirl 1966 1:8 scale figure from Moebius (last of the ’66 Batman figures) (status unknown)"*. So, it's anyone's guess at this point

Link: https://culttvman.com/main/upcoming-kit-releases/


----------



## TAY666

scooke123 said:


> I doubt anyone from Pegasus will be there either - nothing listed on the Wonderfest website of them having a table or display.


Yeah. They haven't been there in a few years.

I miss the old days when we had Atlantis, Moebius, Monarch, and Pegasus there.
Hell, one year we even had Revell there.

At least we still have Round2


----------



## scooke123

I know - I enjoyed talking with Scott when he was there. He was a really nice guy just to BS with.


----------



## SUNGOD

Unless I've got the wrong end of the stick.....Scott's posted a mystery picture of what looks possibly like a part of a new kit (link at the beginning of this thread). 

Looks to me like the deck of an old Galleon with a jagged edge. Shipwreck and ghostly pirate perhaps?


----------



## Zombie_61

It could be, or it could simply be a section of a wood floor in just about any old building. I think it's safe to say it will be a base for _something_.


----------



## SUNGOD

Zombie_61 said:


> It could be, or it could simply be a section of a wood floor in just about any old building. I think it's safe to say it will be a base for _something_.




Possibly but I haven't seen many wood floors in buildings with rounded nails like that.


----------



## SUNGOD

Looks like I could be wrong and as someone on there points out it could be an updated Mt Hyde as I've just compared it to the Aurora kit and there's an obvious similarity. 

If it is then to be honest I wonder why as the old kit's not bad at all and there's plenty of other subjects that could be done.


----------



## John P

SUNGOD said:


> Looks like I could be wrong and as someone on there points out it could be an updated *Mt Hyde *as I've just compared it to the Aurora kit and there's an obvious similarity.



Where is that, Oregon? :nerd:


----------



## SUNGOD

John P said:


> Where is that, Oregon? :nerd:




A Ha! Dr Jekyll and Mount Hood.


----------



## spock62

With all these teases...and still no product, this tread should be renamed, as the "back" part is somewhat misleading.


----------



## SUNGOD

Well that part looks like a finished styrene piece {which is why I bothered to bump up the thread) but god knows if and when we'll find out what it is. It's probably the Fly after reading some of those comments on there though.


----------



## Zombie_61

SUNGOD said:


> Well that part looks like a finished styrene piece {which is why I bothered to bump up the thread) but god knows if and when we'll find out what it is...


On my monitor it looks like a computer generated image of a prototype part. And as-is it's generic enough for Mr. McKillop to use for almost any figure kit, or maybe more than one kit.


----------



## SUNGOD

Zombie_61 said:


> On my monitor it looks like a computer generated image of a prototype part. And as-is it's generic enough for Mr. McKillop to use for almost any figure kit, or maybe more than one kit.




Could be. I've looked at a few pictures from the original Fly movie but the ones I've found don't have a floor like that (in the lab anyway). I know the floor looks similar to the old Aurora Jekyll but it still looks shippy and shipwreckky to me (I've invented 2 new words there:grin2


----------



## Zombie_61

SUNGOD said:


> Could be. I've looked at a few pictures from the original Fly movie but the ones I've found don't have a floor like that (in the lab anyway). I know the floor looks similar to the old Aurora Jekyll but it still looks shippy and shipwreckky to me (I've invented 2 new words there:grin2


I agree it looks like the planking on the deck of an old sailing ship, but I'm not clever enough to figure out which movie/television/literature character would require a base like that so I'm trying to think of alternative uses instead.


----------



## John P

What the flooring looks like only matters if the guy designing or sculpting the kit _knows _that it matters. For all we know, it's just a generic wood floor to him.


----------



## Todd P.

Todd P. said:


> I'll be thrilled if we have it a year from now, but won't be biting my nails if we don't. Given the current trade tensions with China and the economic upswing, meaning other, bigger companies are competing for production time, a small company like Monarch is going to be waiting in line behind Hasbro and the like.
> 
> I think.


I posted the above one week shy of a year ago. Seems like a good time to say it again. Anyone who thinks this little wooden floor and everything that goes with it will be under his Christmas tree in 2019 is going to be cussing Monarch in January. Scott's plans are changing but the product will be fantastic when it's available.


----------



## djmadden99

With what Monarch has delivered so far, I can wait. I know it will be worth it!


----------



## SUNGOD

Todd P. said:


> I posted the above one week shy of a year ago. Seems like a good time to say it again. Anyone who thinks this little wooden floor and everything that goes with it will be under his Christmas tree in 2019 is going to be cussing Monarch in January. Scott's plans are changing but the product will be fantastic when it's available.




So we should at least have whatever it is in about 2050.


----------



## TAY666

Todd P. said:


> I posted the above one week shy of a year ago. Seems like a good time to say it again. Anyone who thinks this little wooden floor and everything that goes with it will be under his Christmas tree in 2019 is going to be cussing Monarch in January. Scott's plans are changing but the product will be fantastic when it's available.


That is why I treat all Monarch stuff the same.
I don't really worry about what is said, or posted. Sure, I'll read it, but I don't get excited.
Once it is shipping, is when I get excited. 

I love everything Scott does, but I also know he has bigger aspirations, than he has time to follow through on. So when it happens, cool! But until then, I barely let it register on my radar.


----------



## John P

One thing we can be sure of is it isn't the damn Moon Suit. :lol:


----------



## SUNGOD

John P said:


> One thing we can be sure of is it isn't the damn Moon Suit. :lol:




From what I've read on there it appears that's in the pipeline. That'll be 2090 though.:surprise:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

SUNGOD said:


> From what I've read on there it appears that's in the pipeline. That'll be 2090 though.:surprise:


Are they taking pre orders? :lurk5:


----------



## GordonMitchell

could the floor be for another Sinbad related kit like the Female Figure Head?

cheers

Gordon


----------



## SUNGOD

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Are they taking pre orders? :lurk5:




Orders start on October 27 2090 but by then money as we know it won't exist. It'll be thought transference only.:|


----------



## SUNGOD

GordonMitchell said:


> could the floor be for another Sinbad related kit like the Female Figure Head?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Gordon



Could be a Sinbad kit but as far as I know the previous Monarch kit isn't based on Golden Voyage. That figurehead would be cool though.

After having looked at a few garage kits on that Facebook page the floor might not be a ship deck (even though that's what it most looks like to me).


----------



## SUNGOD

Looks like it *is* the Fly with that control panel.


----------



## bosso

I really hope this is happening! I just purchased my first Monarch kit, Sinbad. Started it yesterday. Love the model, pose, base, etc. Heavy duty plastic. Absolutely quality work. 
This company needs to come back. I was going to ask if anyone bought the molds, but well see if they are revived. Looking to get Nosferatu kit next.
Monarch, please come back and continue!!!


----------



## rhinooctopus

*Golden Voyage "Figurehead"*



GordonMitchell said:


> could the floor be for another Sinbad related kit like the Female Figure Head?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Gordon


Here's the Dimensional Designs kit I built (and customized) a while back.

Rhino


----------



## SUNGOD

rhinooctopus said:


> Here's the Dimensional Designs kit I built (and customized) a while back.
> 
> Rhino




Cooi. I wish it was that.


----------



## bosso

*Sinbad*

What a great kit. A shame that Monarch didn't survive


----------



## spock62

Any news regarding the release of the Moon Suit kit, or any kit for that matter?


----------



## Buc

ck w/ Pegasus! (r,d,h)


----------



## scooke123

Monarch and Scott are not affiliated with Pegasus. Check out Monarch's Facebook page.


----------



## spock62

scooke123 said:


> Monarch and Scott are not affiliated with Pegasus. Check out Monarch's Facebook page.


If you mean the "Friends of Monarch Model Co." page, there is no new info as far as I can tell. Just the occasional tease photos of various parts of maybe/hopefully future Monarch Models. The Moon Suit kit I mentioned hasn't been spoken of in a long time. I would think by now there would be some info regarding what kits are being released in (hopefully) 2020.


----------



## finaprint

Kit(s)?.............as in more than one???

Aren't we the optimistic one today.................LOL.

Just kidding, Scott stuff is ALWAYS worth the wait.


----------



## StarshipClass

xsavoie said:


> I certainly hope that it is in 1/8th scale at least. With possible optional heads like clean shaven guy, guy with beard, an a woman's head as well.


Yes, I hope this option is included, too. I am planning to put two heads inside the moon suit. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

And if Monarch did a model of the Monarch :surprise:


----------

